# Class 8 student shot dead by fellow classmates



## phreak0ut (Dec 11, 2007)

> A sudden shootout in a private school has left one student dead. The shootout took place in Euro International School in Gurgaon.
> 
> Abhishek Tyagi, a student of class 8 was reportedly shot at a close range by his senior, which left him dead.
> 
> ...



SOURCE

What is becoming of our nation? Seems students are closely following the trend of the West


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

i too better be careful in my school
LOL  
BTW aaj kal ke bacche aise kaam bhi karte hai??


----------



## azzu (Dec 11, 2007)

Shot ?? wat the hell ????
how u didnt mention with a Gun ???
man this is bad..really bad Btw : these Computer games *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif


----------



## nvidia (Dec 11, 2007)

Omg!!!


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

omg omg omg omg omg!!!


very bad news!!!

apne desh ke youth barbad ho rahen hai !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

^^
LOL
bhai tum ye thread bhi report mat kar dena ye bolke ki baccho pe bura assar padta hai.
just joiking.
BTW Children these days have become too voilent.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 11, 2007)

school guys are already going for Guns, who gave them licenses idiots, movies and games especially influencing them


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 11, 2007)

dont know wats acually grippin them so much!! wat actually is influencin their minds!!! yeah there is influence of media n western culture but we all hav also been tru that but we didn fall in such things. its very serious issue!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## eggman (Dec 11, 2007)

That's Sad and Bad......


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 11, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> dont know wats acually grippin them so much!! wat actually is influencin their minds!!! yeah there is influence of media n western culture but we all hav also been tru that but we didn fall in such things. its very serious issue!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif



well said fun2sh only the media is showing how to do violence, by telecasting programs with artists especially this is high in andhra channels


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 11, 2007)

Schools are pretty much dead today.They have absolutely unfriendly environment for calm students.
Their talls claims are worth nothing.School authority is also to be slightly blamed besides the parents for what has happened.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Dec 11, 2007)

Lucky for me I m not into school and all that...


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 11, 2007)

school students used to carry cellphone.. not it GUN!!


----------



## azzu (Dec 11, 2007)

This is bad news really
but if ur forced to sit on the bench and Forced to Study from 8 to 8 with only 1.5 hour Break ur mind surely gonna think like this 
BTW: batista u talking about Neralu ghoralu in ETv2?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 11, 2007)

leave it guys....2012 me to sab hi mar jayege...so njoy....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 11, 2007)

Good now we can see gta all over the school.

Anyway this is horrible news


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone with a gun in this country must have access to a lot of money, its not like the US


----------



## eminemence (Dec 11, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> well said fun2sh only the media is showing how to do violence, by telecasting programs with artists especially this is high in andhra channels


Just check out the movies man,they show that violence as the only effective solution for anything.I just saw the trailers of some telugu movies and every single one was glorifying violence.
--eminemence.


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 11, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> leave it guys....2012 me to sab hi mar jayege...so njoy....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


 
****! m still virgin....gotta do something b4 its 2012


----------



## blademast3r (Dec 11, 2007)

WHAT!! omg! thats horrible....people these days are impatient nd intollerant...


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 11, 2007)

yeah, now itz time for everyone to bash gta like games.

I read this somewhere:
" You dont become Tigerwoods by playing Tigerwoods PGA, same way you dont become killers by playing GTA like stuff"

haven't such killings happened in other countries even before video games first appeared


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 12, 2007)

Though this is indeed a sad and horrific incident, just wait and think for a minute. Those 2 kids might have been subjected to a LOT of torture by that bully. When kids usually try to talk with parents and/or their teachers, they are just told "Come on, be a sport and be friends" or "You are not a small kid, learn to deal with situations like a grown up" So, how will the kids think? Like grown ups. What happened? A shootout. Being such a reputed school, I really doubt if they have a counsellor to check all that teen agression and lend a helping hand when kids are in trouble.


----------



## eggman (Dec 12, 2007)

All due to 50 Cents and other rappers.....


----------



## iMav (Dec 12, 2007)

why 50 why not osama .... why is it that children are allegedly influenced more by rappers than terrorists


----------



## iamtheone (Dec 12, 2007)

yea and the most shocking thing was that the kids did not regret their actions


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 12, 2007)

Another Bully bites the dust


----------



## x3060 (Dec 13, 2007)

its a bad world now a days . . earlier we boasted a good culture . . now its all western ways . i have no hope for the next gen


----------



## iMav (Dec 13, 2007)

well if we let ppl like pravin mahajan an opportunity like the 1 he is having we cant blame the kids; i find him to be more influential in this case than the western culture

i mean take a gun pump in bullets like ur spraying a holi gun and still having the case going on and on same thing pised off take a gun shoot end of story no remorse or regret


----------



## praka123 (Dec 13, 2007)

teachers and school authorities should take care of these bullies in schools.they make it hell bad for peaceful boys.adolescents may be having more violent tendencies


----------



## x3060 (Dec 13, 2007)

parents these days are pushing their children for publicity . . like the song program in asianet ?, i dont remember its name . . and kids get tortured there . same in schools , students get to work more than what they are supposed to . no attention is given to character development . all is given to as how you can be famous . there aint any peaceful atmosphere too . . life is going too fast for them .

and the worst , kids dont know how to live or to cope up with pressure .they commit suicide for a failed test . they tend to fight like hell for small issues . they think they are the world . everything is worse now . dating is something common now . my parents would have killed me if they knew i was having an affair back in old days . also the girl will cry like hell if you say i love . .

i got to see my neighbours visiting my house and having a chat in old days , now , nothing . i still remember whole loads of people coming to see ramayan in house or for a movie . good old days . . . sometimes i feel , if only i get to be born a lot lot years back . but anyways , things wont change , its a different world all together , we simply have to adjust with it . .

someone format it please . am on phone . .


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 13, 2007)

read this in newspaper .. and the accused isn't even guilty for the crime he committed !


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 13, 2007)

You mean he isn't feeling any remorse........ I am *not justifying* his actions, but if he was being bullied by the now dead student his feelings are perfectly understandable.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 13, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> You mean he isn't feeling any remorse........ I am *not justifying* his actions, but if he was being bullied by the now dead student his feelings are perfectly understandable.



Dude but that too has a limit.. 

I don't know whether you guys read it or not. But that gun was of his father and he had kept it in the TV able.. Now tell me, would you keep a .39mm Gun in a *TV TABLE*...??!!! WTH.. Please for god's sake why parents also behave such childish... Now who to call guilty in this matter..?


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 13, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> ^^
> LOL
> bhai tum ye thread bhi report mat kar dena ye bolke ki baccho pe bura assar padta hai.
> just joiking.
> BTW Children these days have become too voilent.



omg fun2sh ....ROFL thread reporter !




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## {vIpIn} (Dec 14, 2007)

My frank condolence to the dead boy parents.  Its a sad event! Now a days parents don't have time to look what their childerns are upto. They spend more time on work, commute and less time with kids.  All this is happening because  parents fail to educate their kids the basic values of life and their ethical responsibility towards the society.


----------

